
Awesome responsive design by Stuff and Nonsense - projuce
http://www.stuffandnonsense.co.uk/blog/about/we_are_the_mods_we_are_the_mods_we_are_we_are_we_are_the_mods
======
jcromartie
Somebody help me out, because I don't get it. Is it supposed to be "awesome"
at each particular size, by itself, without resizing? Because it looks pretty
"normal" at each size. Would it be "awesome" if you didn't use the magic
keyword "responsive" which let me know I should start dragging the window
resizing handle to make things happen?

Because people don't go around resizing web pages. They open it in one size
(namely: as big as possible), and pretty much leave it there. And if they do
resize it, it's not to see it change.

I'm not trying to crap all over the design itself. It looks good. I can only
assume it addresses their target audience. And I can appreciate the benefits
of having a single set of HTML/CSS that scales to all sizes.

~~~
mikeleeorg
It definitely addresses their target audience. They're a web design firm that
claims it has a reputation for designing "flexible websites that look fabulous
on every type of device."

Being a design firm, their use of eye candy works for potential clients who
may not be too technical, yet realize there's this need for "making my web
look good on my phone and computer" (as one former client once said to me).

And it's pretty nifty eye candy too. It's the first time I've seen someone
change an illustration based on a viewport size. Not groundbreaking, but a
pretty neat idea.

Oh, and to address your question about who would ever resize their browser to
see this - only developers would do that. These could be developers working
for their potential clients, which means this eye candy can be a good
conversion tool.

End users wouldn't resize browsers like this, of course. An end user would see
just one of the illustrations, depending on which device they used. On an
iPhone, they get the thinnest illustration. On an iPad and some laptop browser
windows, they get the middle illustration. On large screens, they get the
largest illustration.

~~~
jcromartie
So, my point is: is the design "awesome" without resizing the window?

I don't think so (not that the design isn't good). But it's even a little
awkward at the smallest size, because you see a transitional animation
whenever you load the page.

------
snogglethorpe
It is indeed awesome. Tons of fun just dragging the window resize handle
around, and watching the presentation update fairly intelligently in real
time...!

I wish more sites would at least think a little about this sort of thing. I
like to keep my browser in a small window if I can, just to let me use other
apps along side it on my desktop machine. Unfortunately all too many sites
just look awful unless you give keep the browser window large...

